# My poor little Ella has a BAD yeast infection.



## Jenny616 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi everyone. I've had my fur baby a week today. Since I picked her up last Wednesday I've been dealing with a few issues. She is two weeks younger than I thought, making her only 7 weeks today. Which means I first met her when she was just about two weeks old. I'm embarrassed to say I did not know this at the time. I had never seen or met a pup that young (or small). Anyway, the day I picked her up from what I now believe to be a very inexperienced breeder ( I use this term very lightly) there were boxes all over and she said they were moving out of state. All good until her husband slipped with the puppies birthday. I asked about leaving her for at least two more weeks and she said there was no way she could keep her and that if I decided not to take her they would be dropping her off at the shelter. Long story short I brought her home. Stopped at the vet who confirmed her age. She was dewormed but no shots. I'm taking her to a holistic vet next week. She's a good baby, sleeping, playing, eating and drinking fine. She had a terrible flea infestation which the vet treated Monday with Revolution and I have cleaned all her bedding. She has a massive yeast infection on most of her skin. Very bad on her chest, under her arms and on her head. She is scratching so much I just feel terrible for her. I'm feeding her grain and potato free kibble suggested by the holistic vet via a phone call while I learn more about a raw diet. 

I'm wondering a few things:

Will giving her plain Greek yogurt help and if so how much? She's getting about 1/2 tsp each time I feed her. 
Will coconut oil help and if so how much? I have put it directly on her skin to try and soothe her but she still itches. 
And what can someone tell me about ACV? Can I give her a few drops in her water, will it have any benefits? I hate to say it but my little angel stinks!! 

Last but not least should I avoid antibiotics? I'm thinking yes for now? I really don't know . . . 
Sorry this is so long, just wanted to give some info and hoping a few can give me your opinions and share your knowledge. Thanks so much


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little thing so glad she has you looking after her now and she's safe,i rubbed coconut oil on my x breeding chi she was all itchy when i got her,i used to rub the oil on the bristles of the brush once i heated it in my hand and brush her.Hope somebody can answer you raw feeding question .


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Did the wholistic vet diagnose the yeast infection.? I would think that she/he would prescribe a anti-yeast shampoo?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Vinegar is great for yeast. Here's some instructions how to use it to bathe- we used to do this in the grooming shop all the time and it worked.

Can You Give Your Dog a Bath With Vinegar? - Pets


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Vinegar is great for yeast. Here's some instructions how to use it to bathe- we used to do this in the grooming shop all the time and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Can You Give Your Dog a Bath With Vinegar? - Pets



Very useful info 👍


----------



## Sunshine_icicles (Jan 5, 2015)

I second the h2o vinegar !

Either spray on or wipe down. The vinegar water needs to get down to the skin and dry there. The vinegar smell will dissipate if the dilution is correct. 

If she were older, or a bigger dog, ketoconazole shampoo works nicely too. But I wouldn't on a puppy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If it is definitely a yeast issue, then you need to avoid any starch and sugar in her diet as this will make things worse. The holistic vet should be able to advise on the best diet and treatment, going fully raw will definitely help. If you are not experienced with feeding raw i would recommend a really good pre-made that has everything in, it is important that such a young pup gets the correct balance.
I would definitely try and avoid any antibiotics on a baby this young. Sometimes they are necessary as the lesser of two evils, but I would try alternative treatments first. Coconut oil and ACV are ideal, bathe with the vinegar as suggested then you can rub CO in to any sore itchy patches.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Poor baby. I hope she is feeling better soon. Keep us updated on her condition.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Poor, poor baby! I really hope she gets better!! That sounds like a rotten breeder!


----------

